# Tournament Results?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone seen the results posted from the Monsters in Florida Catfish Tournament that was held on Escambia River last Saturday night?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Been wondering myself.... Nothing on the website or Facebook I don't think

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Was just trying to find out haven't seen anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Curious too, I was there, but totally clueless of the tournament until I showed up at the ramp. That was the most trucks I'd seen there so surely somebody caught something.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

...


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

it on a link in the fb page,trophystack I think. 1st 26#,2 19.6# 3 11#


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

simpleman said:


> it on a link in the fb page,trophystack I think. 1st 26#,2 19.6# 3 11#


Those results are all wrong.. Somehow they got all confused over there at trophy stack.. We are going to post the updates as soon as the photographer sends the photos..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The results are up. We will have the photos coming soon.
http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/monsters-in-florida


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like Try'n Hard may have caught more on 1 trotline than the boat that won this tournament did on rod/reel.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The bite was real slow. I guess the river receded to fast from the high waters. There were a few good fish caught, but no giants.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Photos are being added to the gallery @ http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/gallery


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Looks like Try'n Hard may have caught more on 1 trotline than the boat that won this tournament did on rod/reel.


possibly true but my awesomeness is rarely equalled ........ 
HaHa I'm full of crap!!
My catch (on a trotline) required basically very little skill or know-how - I got lucky and know it. These guys were using rod & reel in the dark while I sat in my easy chair, in my underwear and watched the ballgame - no comparison and my hats off to them! 
It is very interesting that I had no fish Saturday morning on a very well baited line that was in the water from dark - daylight. Then had 4 get on the same line (with only 6 baits) sometime in the next 24 hrs. Something happened and I'm sure it was (A)cold front, or (B)change in water flow/level related to Millers Ferry Dam. I'm still trying to figure it out


----------

